# Visa Run from Dubai on Saturday



## propelahed03 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm hoping to do a visa run to Hatta on Saturday, I found a guy on Dubizzle who will take care of the transport so there's no need to rent a car. If we can get a group together the price will be pretty cheap, let me know if you want to join up...


----------

